# ODP-how?



## Glitterhater (Sep 26, 2020)

Saw an email reminding players that ODP tryout registration deadline was fast approaching.

I understand other areas are more open than CA, but CA was included in the email. How would that work with the current restrictions? Anyone know?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Sep 27, 2020)

You're in NorCal, right?  ODP is nothing more than a money grab here.


----------



## Glitterhater (Sep 27, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> You're in NorCal, right?  ODP is nothing more than a money grab here.


Yep! And I definitely have heard mixed reviews. A common theme seems to be that it definitely isn't a correct representation of the "best of the best".


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Sep 27, 2020)

Glitterhater said:


> Yep! And I definitely have heard mixed reviews. A common theme seems to be that it definitely isn't a correct representation of the "best of the best".


It's not.  Used to be but not anymore.  When PDP came in for the girls, it was free and far more representative of the best but, even then, it's as political as anything else.  Such a shame but you almost have to chase that stuff if you're not DA or ECNL, you know?


----------



## Soccerfan2 (Sep 28, 2020)

Glitterhater said:


> Saw an email reminding players that ODP tryout registration deadline was fast approaching.
> 
> I understand other areas are more open than CA, but CA was included in the email. How would that work with the current restrictions? Anyone know?


They will hold tryouts (and train) in compliance with state social distancing guidelines. 
If other states that are open host events, it is possible that NorCal ODP could attend those events.


----------



## tjinaz (Sep 28, 2020)

Soccerfan2 said:


> They will hold tryouts (and train) in compliance with state social distancing guidelines.
> If other states that are open host events, it is possible that NorCal ODP could attend those events.


Both AZ and Utah already held ODP tryouts in August


----------



## dad4 (Sep 28, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> You're in NorCal, right?  ODP is nothing more than a money grab here.


So what is good in norcal?

I like the idea of getting top players together, but have no interest in paying someone to to call my kid a goat.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Sep 28, 2020)

dad4 said:


> So what is good in norcal?
> 
> I like the idea of getting top players together, but have no interest in paying someone to to call my kid a goat.


Well, my favorite thing is to put together GOATs and go play a random tournament somewhere.  Could be competitive... could be for fun.  If you know someone that knows someone, you can kind of cherry pick players from other teams, sometimes your biggest rivals, and find an opportunity for them to play together at an outside event.  Maybe find a dad willing to reach out to local players and just form a team for a weekend.  It's fun watching your kid have to play with kids they've hated for years!  But what a great growing experience.  Pushes them both, you know?

ODP is no longer the best players because it's really the best of who is willing to pay and many won't.  PDP was a better concept but it's still a matter of what club you play or, who your dad or coach knows and the evaluation process is shit from what I've observed.  I've seen players get cut and show up the next session after a phone call.  You know how it goes.  You know who the best players are in your kid's age group.  You see weaker players stay and better players go home... or not get recommended at all.  It's bullshit.


----------



## dean (Sep 28, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Well, my favorite thing is to put together GOATs and go play a random tournament somewhere.  Could be competitive... could be for fun.  If you know someone that knows someone, you can kind of cherry pick players from other teams, sometimes your biggest rivals, and find an opportunity for them to play together at an outside event.  Maybe find a dad willing to reach out to local players and just form a team for a weekend.  It's fun watching your kid have to play with kids they've hated for years!  But what a great growing experience.  Pushes them both, you know?
> 
> ODP is no longer the best players because it's really the best of who is willing to pay and many won't.  PDP was a better concept but it's still a matter of what club you play or, who your dad or coach knows and the evaluation process is shit from what I've observed.  I've seen players get cut and show up the next session after a phone call.  You know how it goes.  You know who the best players are in your kid's age group.  You see weaker players stay and better players go home... or not get recommended at all.  It's bullshit.


Agree. Easiest to look at organizing a team to enter a futsal tournament or indoor game, etc. Or just play in a futsal winter league.


----------



## Timan (Sep 28, 2020)

At the boys side, is the CalNorth ODP connecting to the MLS scouts? US Youth Soccer announced the big collaboration with MLS. I am not sure but if it is true, ODP will be more competitive than NorCal PDP for future. Also, some good clubs in NoCal NPL moved to Boys ECNL. Not sure if NorCal PDP still could be better than CalNorth ODP.


----------



## Glitterhater (Sep 28, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Well, my favorite thing is to put together GOATs and go play a random tournament somewhere.  Could be competitive... could be for fun.  If you know someone that knows someone, you can kind of cherry pick players from other teams, sometimes your biggest rivals, and find an opportunity for them to play together at an outside event.  Maybe find a dad willing to reach out to local players and just form a team for a weekend.  It's fun watching your kid have to play with kids they've hated for years!  But what a great growing experience.  Pushes them both, you know?
> 
> ODP is no longer the best players because it's really the best of who is willing to pay and many won't.  PDP was a better concept but it's still a matter of what club you play or, who your dad or coach knows and the evaluation process is shit from what I've observed.  I've seen players get cut and show up the next session after a phone call.  You know how it goes.  You know who the best players are in your kid's age group.  You see weaker players stay and better players go home... or not get recommended at all.  It's bullshit.


We do this during Christmas break. Gather the gang that is represented across several Norcal clubs for indoor tournaments. Always a blast.


----------



## Eagle33 (Sep 29, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Well, my favorite thing is to put together GOATs and go play a random tournament somewhere.  Could be competitive... could be for fun.  If you know someone that knows someone, you can kind of cherry pick players from other teams, sometimes your biggest rivals, and find an opportunity for them to play together at an outside event.  Maybe find a dad willing to reach out to local players and just form a team for a weekend.  It's fun watching your kid have to play with kids they've hated for years!  But what a great growing experience.  Pushes them both, you know?
> 
> ODP is no longer the best players because it's really the best of who is willing to pay and many won't.  PDP was a better concept but it's still a matter of what club you play or, who your dad or coach knows and the evaluation process is shit from what I've observed.  I've seen players get cut and show up the next session after a phone call.  You know how it goes.  You know who the best players are in your kid's age group.  You see weaker players stay and better players go home... or not get recommended at all.  It's bullshit.


http://socalsoccermom.com/whos-that-goat/


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Sep 29, 2020)

Eagle33 said:


> http://socalsoccermom.com/whos-that-goat/


That's awesome... had to add my favorite line from one of the parent comments:  " _*talk to Sombitch…hes working on a U10! "*_


----------



## dad4 (Sep 29, 2020)

Glitterhater said:


> We do this during Christmas break. Gather the gang that is represented across several Norcal clubs for indoor tournaments. Always a blast.


What age range do you run it for?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Sep 29, 2020)

dad4 said:


> What age range do you run it for?


You could run it for any age outdoors but there's an indoor/turf Christmas Cup tournament that is held at California Family Fitness every Christmas break.  It usually stops at the U14 or U15 ages because, beyond that, the little angels forget they aren't hockey players and wind up getting boarded.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Sep 29, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Well, my favorite thing is to put together GOATs and go play a random tournament somewhere.  Could be competitive... could be for fun.  If you know someone that knows someone, you can kind of cherry pick players from other teams, sometimes your biggest rivals, and find an opportunity for them to play together at an outside event.  Maybe find a dad willing to reach out to local players and just form a team for a weekend.  It's fun watching your kid have to play with kids they've hated for years!  But what a great growing experience.  Pushes them both, you know?
> 
> ODP is no longer the best players because it's really the best of who is willing to pay and many won't.  PDP was a better concept but it's still a matter of what club you play or, who your dad or coach knows and the evaluation process is shit from what I've observed.  I've seen players get cut and show up the next session after a phone call.  You know how it goes.  You know who the best players are in your kid's age group.  You see weaker players stay and better players go home... or not get recommended at all.  It's bullshit.


Here is a highlight film of a GOATS team we put together a few years ago. These girls are 06's.


----------

